# What is the optimal pre-workout meal and What do you personally eat pwo?



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

What would be considered the perfect meal when bulking, before a workout?

This is what I have 2 hours before my workout:

150g blended oats

50g whey isolate

1 x banana

What do you eat before hitting the gym?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There is no clinically defined optimum, but something that provides at least 20g of protein plus either at least 30g of carbs or 15g of MCT's if carb dodging is my personal preference for a meal, then immediately pre and intra workout 10-15g EAAs, with other stuff optional.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

i know that if i had that pre wrkout, 45 minutes before i train again id be starving, i usually have scrambled egg 90 minutes then 30 minutes before a banna and a shake


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I train first thing most of them time so I just have some porridge with some whey and honey. Can't be f*cked to weigh at 6am but reckon it's 40g oats, 25g whey 10g honey.. And skimmed milk. Oh and coffee.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Can of monster usually goes down a treat 30 minutes before hand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

1 chicken breast (180g uncooked weight)

60g wholeweat pasta (uncooked weight) an hour before I train.

With pre workout stim drank around 20 mins before I train.

Works for me.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

If I have the time I eat a meal around an hours before training: (carbs, protein and fat), Some just can't stomace eating meal to near to their workout so a number of my friends drink a mass gainer shake.

If not the time or feeling lazy then its a Protein Flapjack on the way to the gym  ) (100g)


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

4 mcdonalds double cheeseburgers. Perfect blend of protein carbs and fats


----------

